# How do you remove old wax buildup?



## Bozman (May 26, 2011)

A friend of mine is bringing his "new" original beautiful 1940 Columbia over to the house to get it in road and show shape. It has some serious wax built up on it and needs to be stripped off and the bike needs a good wash. What is the best way to remove the wax build up without damaging the paint or decals?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 26, 2011)

Paint thinner/white spirits  does a good job stripping wax, and SHOULD be OK over the decals.  Test in an inconspicuous spot first.


----------



## Bozman (May 27, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Paint thinner/white spirits  does a good job stripping wax, and SHOULD be OK over the decals.  Test in an inconspicuous spot first.




I'll try something less dangerous to the paint like Simple Green first to see how that works.


----------



## redline1968 (May 29, 2011)

automotive wax/degreaser at a auto store.


----------



## bigdaddylove (Sep 15, 2011)

You may want to also try Scott's Liquid Gold. Try in an inconspicuous place first but from my own experience (vintage toys with decals) it works fine. Also, denatured alcohol may work as well but I have no personal experience.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 20, 2011)

It may sound silly, but Coca cola will remove wax.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Mothers-07240-California-Saving-System/dp/B0002U2V1Y


less harsh and it doesn't use strong chemicals and you can reuse it


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 5, 2011)

you should use dish soap and soft cloth and in the tight coners with heavy wax build up use a horse hair detail brush


----------

